# Trek 520 BB



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

What size is the bottom bracket for the 105 octalink cranks? i am putting a square taper crank on my bike and need a new bb. damn octalink sucks!


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

68x118.


----------

